# Favorite Chuck (for floor pumps)



## BQuicksilver (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, my trusty Topeak Twister bit the dust after about 5 years. I always try to upgrade when something breaks, and hear Lezyne and Silca make nice pumps, but really haven't heard much discussion on chucks.

Wants:
- Presta or Schrader compatible (wife/kids bikes all Schrader)
- Reasonably compact chuck (I built my wheels and the spokes are pretty close to rear presta -oops)
- Doesn't lose air on disconnect.

I'm looking at the Lezyne Digital CNC $$$, but pretty sure I won't be happy if I'm bleeding off 3psi every time I try to unscrew the chuck. I am aware of the loosening valve stem concerns and fix.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

I've used the Presta Cycle chucks a bit, built my own PrestaFlator setup for my compressor with them:
- Prestacycle Bicycle Tools - Prestacycle.com
You can get the chucks separately.

You have the basic screw-on Schrader valve chuck:









Then a couple of different Presta valve chucks that screw into the Schrader chuck:

















Or, I also have a Lezyne floor pump and it has a pretty nice dual chuck. You unscrew and flip it around to change Schrader/Presta and is has a push-on right-angle Presta adapter you can screw on. Not sure if you can buy that separate or not.


----------



## BQuicksilver (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Roger! I was considering a more DIY option like this at times.

My big question for all these is if they bleed a bunch of air as you're unscrewing them from the valves? Presta is my main concern.

Or, do these presta chucks just press on but not lock?


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

The PrestaCycle Presta chucks are both push-on style, don't seem to lose any air.

The Lezyne screw on chuck does lose a bit of air, I think if you hit the release button, it'll close the Presta valve and then you lose less. With their push-on adapter, you don't lose any air.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a silca track pump that is about 15 years old. The original hose punctured at the point where it slips into its holding bracket. It cost about $5 to replace the hose using a hydraulic hose.

About 4 years ago and the cast pump cylinder pulled through the cast base 2 years after that. I tried getting a new base for it and even contacted silca, but there was no response. I attached the pump cylinder to an old piece of metal and it still works. I wouldn't buy another one. I also found the chuck to be fussy on presta valves and evetually changed it for an SKS ETA: SKS EVA Replacement Head | Chain Reaction Cycles

I also bought the non-CNC Lezyne high volume dirt pump and it has been working well for the past year or so. I haven't noticed any pressure reduction when I pull the chuck off.

Tim


----------



## BQuicksilver (Aug 15, 2007)

So the prestacycle and lezyne press on chucks don't lock on, correct?

4crawler, thanks for the advice on the button!

Maybe I'll just re-mortgage the house and grab a Lezyne.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

They Leyzen chucks are crap, the rest of the pump is awesome though. I'm not a huge fan of the press on style that Silca makes either, they tend to tear up tubes, and they are pretty much presta only. They do make a convertible version that press onto presta and threads onto schrader, but then you're right back to what makes the Leyzene suck. 

SKS makes the best pump head on the market IMPO. They lock on securely, wear like bricks, don't leak air and you can retrofit them to the Lezene pump hose.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

BQuicksilver said:


> So the prestacycle and lezyne press on chucks don't lock on, correct?


Correct.


----------



## nbwallace (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm partial to the Topeak smarthead. I also have the SKS, but it keeps snapping my fingers when I lock and unlock it.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

customfab said:


> They Leyzen chucks are crap, the rest of the pump is awesome though. I'm not a huge fan of the press on style that Silca makes either, they tend to tear up tubes, and they are pretty much presta only. They do make a convertible version that press onto presta and threads onto schrader, but then you're right back to what makes the Leyzene suck.
> 
> SKS makes the best pump head on the market IMPO. They lock on securely, wear like bricks, don't leak air and you can retrofit them to the Lezene pump hose.


Tru' Dat!! I've been using the same SKS head for about 3 years on a Park PFP3 that I bought in spring/summer of 2002. The original head on the park was crap and I went through bushings for it about every 6 months (flip, rotate, replace, repeat)... but the SKS head has been solid. I use this on my road and MTB.


----------



## BQuicksilver (Aug 15, 2007)

Which SKS head do you use? I'm looking at the dual.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

*This one*

I've got the older version of this one. Mine has a yellow cap instead of the metal one.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Problem Solvers Air Bob pump head also a winner. Use it on 2 floor pumps and a compressor

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001CK2O3I?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been using the same Specialized pump for like 6+ years. Same pump head for presta or Schrader, no separate chucks or adapters, no screwing, no air loss. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

ewarnerusa said:


> I've been using the same Specialized pump for like 6+ years. Same pump head for presta or Schrader, no separate chucks or adapters, no screwing, no air loss.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Not to quibble, but I personally HATE the Specialized chuck. When I first used the Air Bob on my compressor, the inferiority of the Spesh chuck became so glaringly apparent, that I swapped it for another Air Bob chuck on my Spesh pump, and, well, chucked the Spesh chuck into the circular file with other useless garbage.

The Air Bob chuck fits Presta & Schrader from the same hole (no need to reverse) the lock lever is much easier to engage, and the grommet holds valves much
more securely, particularly short ones.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

My experience has definitely been different with my Spesh pump. just one hole for either valve type, too. My pump head split within a year but the LBS warranteed it and it's been going for years since then. Mine is the high volume one.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

ewarnerusa said:


> My experience has definitely been different with my Spesh pump. just one hole for either valve type, too. My pump head split within a year but the LBS warranteed it and it's been going for years since then. Mine is the high volume one.


My Spesh pump was an old version ( more than 10 years) which had a total PITA double ended chuck (one for Presta one for Schrader). The lock lever was a finger breaker. The design is so old, I couldn't find a pic online. If yours is this one, it looks like the new school ones discussed in this thread, clearly superior to the discontinued one


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

That's the one, dwt. Mine is the lowest one in the line up, but still going strong after many years. Gauge is pretty accurate, too.


----------

